# Abzocke bei peer2peer?



## MykelMars (1 März 2008)

Ich habe dubiose Post von einer Anwaltskanzlei erhalten. Die wollen von mir 486 Euro für ein Vergleich im Auftrag einer anderen Firma haben.

Ich soll angeblich einen Film bei Emule geladen haben, den ich mit Sicherheit *NIE* angeklickt habe...   Ich soll das Urheberrecht verletzt haben, jedoch wurde die Aktion noch nicht mal von dem Urheberunternehmen selber beauftragt!!

Die Internetseite der beauftragenden Firma ist angeblich überlastet...

Die angegebene IP-Adresse, unter der man mich "gehashed" hat, stimmt nicht! Ich habe eine ganz andere! Den angegebene GUID kann man auch nicht prüfen.

Für Rückfragen ist eine 0180-Nummer angegeben. Sorry, aber das stinkt nach Abzocke! Einem weiteren User ist die auch passiert.


----------



## Oberleimer (1 März 2008)

*AW: Abzocke bei peer2peer?*

Auch ich habe gestern Post von dieser Anwaltskanzlei erhalten. Die wollen von mir *646* Euro. Ich soll angeblich zwei Porno-Filme bei Emule geladen haben. Ich soll das Urheberrecht verletzt haben etc.

Die Internetseite der beauftragenden Firma ist angeblich überlastet.

Merkwürdig ist, das die beauftragende Firma zwar existiert, auch die in dem Schreiben angegeben Adresse stimmt, aber die haben was mit Automatisierungstechniken am Hut.

Die angegebene IP-Adresse, unter der man mich "gehashed" hat, stammt vom 29.11.2007, wie soll ich das nachprüfen. 

Bei meinem Provider habe ich nachgefragt, ob ein Auskunftsersuchen vorgelegen hat, auf die Antwort warte ich noch.


Übrigens bin ich der weitere User.


----------



## webwatcher (1 März 2008)

*AW: Abzocke bei peer2peer?*

Aus Grund  der mir bekannten Informationen  empfehle  ich dringend  einen Fachanwalt zu konsultieren.
Die geschilderten Tatbestände sind mehr als merkwürdig.


----------



## webwatcher (1 März 2008)

*AW: Abzocke bei peer2peer?*



Oberleimer schrieb:


> Die angegebene IP-Adresse, unter der man mich "gehashed" hat, stammt vom 29.11.2007, wie soll ich das nachprüfen.


ist ohnehin fragwürdig
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


----------



## Oberleimer (1 März 2008)

*AW: Abzocke bei peer2peer?*

Zur Verständlichkeit hier noch ein paar Fakten zu dem Brief:

Im Briefkopf



> *Persönlich/Vertraulich*
> 
> Abmahnung wegen Urheberrechtsverletzungen in Internettauschbörsen
> Unser Aktenzeichen: PUR-xxx-xx
> ...



etc.


----------



## technofreak (1 März 2008)

*AW: Abzocke bei peer2peer?*

Frage: Wie sehen Ihre Internetzugänge aus? Gehen sie über WLAN?


----------



## MykelMars (1 März 2008)

*AW: Abzocke bei peer2peer?*



technofreak schrieb:


> Frage: Wie sehen Ihre Internetzugänge aus? Gehen sie über WLAN?


Ja, ich nutze WLAN.


----------



## KatzenHai (1 März 2008)

*AW: Abzocke bei peer2peer?*

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir an dieser Stelle das Im Trüben Fischen beenden. Sehr viele Ungereimtheiten, sehr viele Fragen, aber keine Chance, das öffentlich und detailliert zu besprechen, ohne neue Probleme auszulösen.

*Die beiden User sollten sich UNBEDINGT UND DRINGEND fachanwaltlich beraten lassen; ich sehe keine Alternative; das ist ohne Profi-Begleitung nicht zu lösen.*

Und damit ist für das Forum hier auch Schluss - wobei ich mich über gelegentliche Informationen, was daraus geworden ist, freuen würde.


----------



## Oberleimer (1 März 2008)

*AW: Abzocke bei peer2peer?*

Ich selbst gehe per LAN/Router ins Netz, meine Frau und Kinder über WLAN/Router.

Die ungenannte Kanzlei ist sehr bekannt und macht auch einen sehr seriösen Eindruck und ist in dieser Weise noch nie in Erscheinung getreten.

Kann es nicht sein, das alles nur ein Fake ist, zwar sehr professionell aufgemacht, aber es geht ja auch um viel Geld, was wohl die Mühe wert ist.

Ich habe bei meinem Provider per Email/Formular nachgefragt, ob ein Auskunftsersuchen stattgefunden hat. Die Antwort würde ich gern noch abwarten.

Auch sollte man die BLZ und Kontonummer vergleichen, ob dies die Kontoverbindung von der Kanzlei auch ist.


----------



## webwatcher (1 März 2008)

*AW: Abzocke bei peer2peer?*

Bitte  sich mal diesen Thread durchzulesen. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43592

WLAN kann bei unzureichender Verschlüsselung Einfallstor für ungebetene 
Gäste und  Trittbrettfahrer sein.


----------



## dvill (1 März 2008)

*AW: Abzocke bei peer2peer?*

Zu dem Themenkomplex kann die c't vom kommenden Montag was bringen: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/104208


----------



## Oberleimer (1 März 2008)

*AW: Abzocke bei peer2peer?*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...ornoindustrie/forum-132920/msg-14497651/read/

_[Vollzitat durch Link ersetzt. (bh)]_


----------



## Oberleimer (2 März 2008)

*AW: Abzocke bei peer2peer?*

Mit dem Problem stehe ich nicht allein, hier

stehen weitere Fälle auch von dieser Kanzlei:

http://abmahnwahn-dreipage.foren-city.de/

Eine modifizierte UE werde ich wohl absenden, werde aber morgen einen Anwalt aufsuchen, der das für mich erledigt und seinen Rat einholen, eventuell kann er die Kosten senken, oder auch nicht, dann muß ich halt den Anwalt zusätzlich bezahlen.

Aber einfach nicht reagieren und nicht bezahlen, da werde ich wohl nicht mit durchkommen, und andere User auch nicht. 

*Wie verkommen mittlerweile unser Rechtssystem geworden ist, und keiner tut seit Jahren wirklich was dagegen.*


----------

